# A New Path to Rainbow Bridge



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a special lady. It makes so much sense.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I wish this had been available for Sam when his time came...it does sound perfect.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

I have heard about others vets that will come to your home... few good vets go there


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless her.... I so wish we'd had this option.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

A very caring and compassionate vet. Special people find special ways to help. Thanks for posting the article.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank You for posting the article!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kindness and compassion are rare these days...that's a wonderful person.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a wonderful service she offers -- to the animals and to their families.

I had vets years ago who became friends, and they came to the house to euthanize Patches and Casey. But that was as a personal favor, not a regular part of their business.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this would would make a horrible time so much easier.

Our vet does farm calls & came when it was time to put down my heart dog (lab, Dan). It was his time & my grief was balanced by the fact that our vet did us such a kindness.

what a hard job for the vet. When DH took Brider in for staples last week, vet was glum - it was "put down" day


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a wonderful gift she provides. I too wish my goldens who have gone on could have been at home. For all three it was so difficult to take them in to the office and so impersonal at such a painful time.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

My Cody went to the Bridge in the comfort of his own home, courtesy of my vet, who adored that dog. He will euthanize pets at home, and he rearranged his schedule a bunch to help send Cody to heaven. He also wrote me three separate condolence notes, months apart, because he knew us both so well and knew how borderline crazy I got when Cody died. He also met me at the clinic in the middle of the night several times for really scary medical emergencies. For those of you who don't think their vets would euthanize at home, it never hurts to ask, especially if you're a long-time client.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

The vet came out for me for Meg i asked him to as Meg hated the vets so much it was lovely to hold and kiss her at home and to tell her how much we all loved her as she slipped away.
I would have done the same for Sadie but i didn't know i was going to lose her went we did.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My Vet will come to your home instead of having to take your dog into the clinic. Fortunately I have not had to use this service yet, but I have a 14 yr. old golden boy and I am considering this option when his time comes. It will be a very sad day for us, not to mention our Vet-he takes it just as hard as the family does.
My neighbors have had two of their dogs put down at home by this same vet.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Our vet volunteered to come to the house for Belle, but Hubby said he couldn't deal every day with seeing the last place she was . . . .


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

The vet I used to take my angel Kody to came to our home. The year leading up to his death had been filled with lots of poking and prodding during vet visits and it became very unpleasant for him (and me). I could not bear to bring him to the vet's office for his final moments since he really disliked going there. I know it was a comfort for him to be in his own surroundings with me, my hubby and my best friend all petting him. Then the vet and the tech that came with her took him with them so he could be cremated.

It was all very peaceful and smooth which was a huge relief for me since I had never been through it before. I use a new vet for Jester and I haven't asked if she offers this kind of service...I really should find out now rather than wait until I have to know. It's just one of those subjects I don't want to bring up.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

In Ontario it must be more common for this service. Our first 2 goldens, Ginny & Tara were both put down in our home. Skokie passed away naturally (well, she died of lymphoma, but she did not have to be 'put down') at the cottage in her favourite spot, with my stepdad by her side. She must have known it was the best place to go.


----------

